# exactly the jointer for my needs, in fact its more jointer than i will likely ever need!!



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You'll need at least a one horse power dust collector to work properly on these machines. Vacumn cleaners can't create the volume of air flow required to extract all of the heavy chips and dust . You should be able to find one for less than $150 : )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Gtray Job. I've got a Grizzly Spiral Head jointer and I love it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought one of these also and like it a lot. I still haven't found the "blemish". I was glad to read in your review that mine wasn't the only one that throws some chips out around the blade area. I am going to try to figure out a dust collection hood for this area.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice review. Thanks for the info.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nahhhhhh…You're gonna wish you had 12" wide before long!


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

remove the dust shoot cover if you don't have a good dust collector. They will just come out the chute that way. The chute more than likely is 6×6 at least. The chips only happen to me when I forget to open the dust chute. I then have to pull off the 4" flex hose and clean out the chips with my hand to get it flowing again. Our DC went down at school a couple of years ago, and this is what we did to remedy the situation until a new motor was installed. YOu can also put a bucket or a box below the chute to collect most of it, saves a little bit of time with the broom.


----------



## johnnyz53 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the same one in my shop, it's super and joints my parts for my bench project. I have a 5 hp dual dust collector. I also have a galvanized trash recepticle with a wind tunnel top that collects the chips before they get into the dust collector. Then all I have to do is empty the can.

The down side…. pushing over 60 pieces in two hours….very tiresome on these old arms…LOL


----------



## woodturnersupply (Nov 16, 2008)

Great review. We have a grizzly 16" jointer and it's wonderful. If you have trouble finding a pleace to have your blades sharpened… Grizzly also sells a planer blade sharpener for around $100.00.


----------



## dragondncr (Jan 4, 2009)

I just bought the same one from them off Ebay, paint blemish. I was able to use MS Cashback. I just opened the box yesterday, and found the brackets for the motor really bent. I called Grizzly, and they are sending new motor mounting brackets. I would post a photo of the damage, but I haven't learned how to do that, yet. I'm glad to hear great reviews of this jointer. I'm looking forward to using mine when I get it completely assembled


----------



## dragondncr (Jan 4, 2009)

What did you use to clean all the grease off? After cleaning, what did you apply to all the surfaces to protect it from rust?


----------

